# Jump shooting?



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has ever floated a small river in a canoe and jump shot ducks and or geese. From what I understand it is legal to hunt from a boat as long as it is not under power. I love hunting birds, but I don't want to get involved in purchasing all of the decoys and gear required for a traditional spread, in addition to finding land to set up on. From my experience it is easy enough to sneak up on ducks from a canoe, but would like to hear from some of you who have done it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I do it a lot it is real fun a lot of mallards and wood ducks,it gets fast and furriest


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Done it a few times in some flat bottom duck rigs but never a canoe. All the same and works, just make sure you can go down stream faster than the duck,especially if he is just wounded.lol


----------

